# Airlink wireless router auto reoots/resets



## Jo-Diaz02 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi everyone, I'm having a problem with an Airlink 101 wireless router with MIMO technology. As sonn as I plug the router it turns on the power light as well as the DMZ light, DMZ light turns off then WAN turns on at the same time as the ports lights (1-4), then they turn off very fast, the port lights start flashing in reverse order( 4, 3, 2, 1). After that WAN light flashes again along with port lights, then after a few seconds with only the power light on, the WLAN light turns on. After 5 seconds the lights start the same cycle again, WAN and ports flash, then from 4 to 1 again.

I tried the reset button and the router seems to ignore I'm pressing the button or it just don't do a thing. I tried the trouble shooting specified on the manual but I can't cnnecto to it by COMAND PROMPT. Any help would be great, I was thinking there must be something wrong inside, some component maybe. I tested the reset button with a multimeter and it is good, so there must be other component causing this. THanks in advance for taking the time to read this.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi have a read here and see if the tips help Troubleshooting the Airlink 101 Wireless Router | eHow.com


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

I would update the firmware of the router option 3 in the ehow link it may be buggy or corrupt in some way. 

when updating firmware always update it using an ethernet cable, please do not use a wireless connection to do the update that is if you have one since you are having problems.

Please do not interrupt the update it can destroy the router if that fails then the router is more than likely faulty.

Can you navigate and log in to the router as you will need to do this to update the firmware?


----------



## Jo-Diaz02 (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks for the response to both, Joeten and Cyberman. I tried all the directions in the link Joe provided but the problem is that I can't connect to the router in the first place. It keeps resetting itself, I wrote to the manufacturer and they say they don't carry it any more.

And I would love to try updating firmware but I couldn't find any firmware for it in the Airlink web site. What should I do? Other than throwing it away, lol.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi it may help to have the exact model number in example http://www.airlink101.com/support/index.php?cmd=files&_a=download&id=495


----------



## Jo-Diaz02 (Jul 7, 2009)

Sorry, I thought I included the model. It's model AR525W


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Yes just been to the website couldn't find one except for user docs.

You may have to use the setup cd for the airlink to upgrade the frimware there will be a heading or link there for you to use.

You may try the 30-30-30 hard reset to reset the router below:

The 30-30-30 Hard Reset Rule for Routers


----------



## Jo-Diaz02 (Jul 7, 2009)

THanks, I tried already something like this 30-30-30 reset, I did it pressing the reset button for 10 seconds, even though, I tried it for the 30 seconds on, 30 of and 30 on again and nothing changes. I was wondering if anyone knows what could be wrong. I tested the reset button with a multimeter and it is ok, it behaves the same way other reset buttons do on other routers I borrowed from a neighbor.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

You have a modem as well i assume have you connected an ethernet cable from the modem to the WAN or INTERNET marked port on the Airlink that is what you need to do.

I see no mention of a modem anywhere in your posts.


----------



## Jo-Diaz02 (Jul 7, 2009)

To clarify, I plugged the MoDem to the WAN port on the back of the router and the PC to one of the 4 ports. I tried with every port, every time repeating the process of turning off the MoDem, router and PC.

I did not mention the MoDem 'cause it's obvious that I need to have the router connected to the MoDem in order to try it. That's the problem, all connections are OK as they should. The only thing wrong is that the router keeps doing tha cyle I explained: it flashes WAN + port lights at the same time → then flashes port lights one by one in reverse order(4,3,2,1) then WAN light again, WAN light stays lit,the 4 port lights flash again but this time when they turn off WAN light turns off too.→After 3-5 seconds with all lights(Except power) off WLAN light turns and stays on for about 5 seconds and then it starts all over again. Sorry if I confused you.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

No worries you have cleared that up thanks.

Could you please connect your computer up directly to the modem using an Ethernet cable as a test disconnect the airlink from the modem and the computer and see if you have Internet connectivity.

Please let us know thanks.


----------



## Jo-Diaz02 (Jul 7, 2009)

Yes I have internet connectign PC directly to the modem, I´m using it that way, I don´t care much about the wireless connection if it was not for the fact that the iPod needs wireless. I want to clarify other thing, the modem connects to the router, I think, since the WAN light stays lit after I plug the router to the electrical outlet and blinks like if it was accessing the modem and the port light corresponding to the port the PC is connected to stays lit up too. After a couple of seconds it restarts again, even the network icon in the task bar of my desktop says it´s accessing network. When the router stars the restart cycle the connection is lost and starts again. 

I´m afraid I ommitted that detail and only mentioned the WLAN and port lights behavior because I was just turning the router on with no modem or PC connected for the sake of describing the cycle and forgot about the way it behaves when it is correctly set up and connected. I´m sorry for the confusion it may have caused, but it´s the same, just WAN light blinks for a while + the light for the port in use light up solid for the same amount of time, then it flashes the lights and starts flashing port lights in reverse order, then keeps WAN light and port 1 light on for like 10 seconds, and repeats. 

It was not much different but I think I should give all the details I missed first. To me, it seems as if the router starts up, then restarts again and again for ever. Maybe there's a chip inside causing problems or the RAM of the router...


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

If the router is faulty there is no repairing it if that is the case.

Now the modem can you please give us the make and model please?


----------



## Jo-Diaz02 (Jul 7, 2009)

It's Motorola SBV 5121


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Is the ethernet cable from the surfboard connected to the WAN port of the airlink?

I know you have had trouble with the cmd prompt but can you post an *ipconfig /all *from your computer so we can see what is displayed please?

*Edit:* Can you connect your computer to the airlink using an ethernet cable before doing the *ipconfig /all* apologies that should have been included.


----------



## Jo-Diaz02 (Jul 7, 2009)

Is your question wether or not I can connect to the airlink router? I plug the ethernet cable coming from my computer to the port 1 (or any other through 4) and the cable coming from the modem to the WAN port on the router but the PC says it could not establich conncetion, it lists 4 intents I think it has something to do with the router having 4 ports.
I followed the steps on the manual, I did the following: 
1- I typed _*cmd*_ in the run box
2- Type ping xxx.xxx.x.x and press enter
It says the computer couldn't establish a connection. (that makes sense since the router keeps restarting and dropping all connections every time it restarts)
3- If your request *timed out *or *destination host unreachable*, double check the network cable connection between computer and router and try step#2 again. if ther's still trouble, go to step 4.
4- type ipconfig/release and press enter.
5- Type ipconfig/renew and press enter.

I don't clearly understand your question, maybe it's because my english is not native, do you ask me to set the network using the router and typing then *ipconfig/all* and post what shows up on screen? 

Then should I do a screen capture? How do I do that in Windows XP, I know Vista comes with a tool for that, I think I did it some time ago.. It was like pressing on of the function keyes and then looking for it in My pictures folder.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

See here for copying ipconfig Coder's Talk: How to get Windows XP command prompt output to Notepad


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Yes if you connect an ethernet cable from your compter's ethernet port and the other end to one of your Airlinks Lan ports and then do an *ipconfig /all* from a cmd prompt.


----------



## Jo-Diaz02 (Jul 7, 2009)

OK, I'll update later in the evening, btu until then I wanted to show you what happens when I use comand prompt. When I type ping 192.168.1.1 the screen looks like this:

pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
hardware error
Hardware error
Request Timed out
Request timed out

Then I type ipconfig/release

ping statistics for 192.168.1.1
Packets: Sent= 4, Received= 0, Lost= 4 (100% loss)

Ethernet adapter local area connection:
Connection specific DNS suffix :
IP address : 0.0.0.0
Subnet mask : 0.0.0.0
Default gateway : 

Then I write ipconfig/renew as the manual sugests and I receive the following:
"An error ocurred while renewing interface.Local area connection: unable to contact your DHCP server
Request has timed out."

If theres need fo me to post the ipconfig/all I'll do later


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Looking at the above the router may be faulty.


----------



## Jo-Diaz02 (Jul 7, 2009)

Yes, I thought the router is having somethign wrong inside, I don't know much about the architecture inside it but it seems like something is telling the router to restart constantly. Any way, here is attached the info you requested, I used some 'X' instead of user name but everything elseis as it appeared n screen.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

You have iprouting enabled i suggest you disable Internet connection sharing on the *Local Area Connect.ion *and the *Wireless Network Connection*.

Also you have a WINS proxy enabled i would disable or turn that off by going to your TCPIPv4 settings for the above connections and click on advanced and click the WINS tab and remove any ip addresses there.

Then do another *ipconfig /all *to check if they have been set to no.


----------



## Jo-Diaz02 (Jul 7, 2009)

I was wondering... Is there something wrong with the connection? How deos it affect the performance? and how to do it? :-D I just want to know more, not questioning any knowledge.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Have you followed the above instructions unless you are doing internet connection sharing i.e using your computer's internet connection to allow other computers to connect to the internet thru your machine this needs disabling.

Same for WINS proxy could be a reason as to why you are having problems connecting to the router.

Please disable these functions and post another *ipconfig /all* for review.


----------



## Jo-Diaz02 (Jul 7, 2009)

Mycomputer has never been used to share internet connection, whenever theree are more than onw computer they are connected using a router. My question was on the process to disable the WINS proxy andIProuting, I read somewhere tha WINS proxy is disabled in the registry, is that right?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Iprouting enabled suggests that ICS is enabled on your computer go to the network card adapters connection and click on sharing tab and remove checkmarks and do the same for the WINS tab as well first.

We will do the registry change after if neccesary.


----------



## Jo-Diaz02 (Jul 7, 2009)

Well, I go to Start →Control Panel →Network Connections then I see a window with two icons labeled "Incoming connections (no client connected)" and "Local Area connection (Connected, Firwalled) along with my PC's LAN card name i guess" I right click on them and look for properties there I can' find the same window in this article I have read. When I get to the part of step 5 and 6 I don't see the Internet Connection Sharing option there, just "Firewall" and its settings. How can I get to disable Internet connection Sharing, I get to Internet Protocol (TCP/IP)properties click "advanced" button then the WINS tab but can not find anything that can help me. Any other instructions?:smile:


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

You will need to be logged on as an administrator to configure the registry go to start>search box type Regedit

Navigate to the following key:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\services\Tcpip\Parameters

Right click IPEnableRouter and select modify change the 1 to 0 click apply and ok.

To disable WINS proxy navigate to the following key:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\NetBT\Parameters\

Right click EnableProxy and click modify and change 1 to 0 click apply and ok.

Exit the registry editor.

Restart PC.


----------



## Jo-Diaz02 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hello, I did follow your instructions and found something strange...I go to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\services\Tcpip\Parameters, then I right click and select to modify IPEableRouter but instead of a "1" I found a "0". Then I go to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\NetBT\Parameters\, then select modify enable proxy, but there is not a "1" or "0", there is a "2". Isn't that very strange? How should I proceed??


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

If you go into services and check *Routing and Remote Access *and ensure it is set to disabled click apply and ok and restart pc.

Regarding the registry entry for enable proxy click modify and set it to 0(zero) and click apply and ok restart pc.


----------



## Jo-Diaz02 (Jul 7, 2009)

Here´s the new ipconfiguration. ZThe router still auto'resets automatically and continuosly. :-\ Any other guess as to why the router does this? Any help on how to resolve this?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

I think it is time to think about buying a new router there will be no fixing it it would cost much more than buyig a new router.

Your *ipconfig /all *shows the routing and proxy are now disabled but you only get apipa address so are still not receiving an actual ip address.

The some other things i am going to ask you to do on this computer is:

1. Download the latest ethernat card drivers from the computer manufacturer's website uninstall the old ones from add/remove programs and then install the latest drivers.

2. Open a cmd prompt by right clicking and choosing run as administrator and type:

*netsh int ip reset reset.log *press enter
*netsh winsock reset catalog *press enter
*nbtstat -r *press enter
*nbtstat -RR *press enter
*ipconfig /flushdns* press enter and restart pc

Power down all devices including modem and router leave for two minutes.

Please try and use a different ethernet cable.

Plug the ethernet cable into a different Lan port on the router.

Turn modem on wait for lights to stabilize.

Turn on router wait for lights to stabilize.

Turn on computer and boot into windows.

Please in the post an *ipconfig /all *for us to review.

Also do you have any other computers in the household cannot remember whether i have asked this apologies if i have?


----------



## Jo-Diaz02 (Jul 7, 2009)

I waschecking the manufacturer's web site for any updates to the drivers and am waiting for a response since I receive the message that there are no compatible equipment found when I enter my machine's tag. I want to ask too, in step #2 are the commands case sensitive? Do I have to write them as they are written in the post?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Yes write them as written not in bold tho that was to emphasise them and make sure to open the cmd prompt as an administrator.

You have not answered my question regarding any other computers in the household?


----------



## Jo-Diaz02 (Jul 7, 2009)

Regarding other computers, ther is a laptop and another desk top but that one needs repairing so it's not in usse right now. Never used my PC to ahre internet, it was done through the router to access internet with the lap top though it was not much, no one used that lap top.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Try connecting the unused computer that works to the router and see if it receives an ip address and internet connectivity as a test.

Have you done those resets i posted in #32 and what were the results?


----------



## Jo-Diaz02 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hello, sorry for being late, I'm not feeling so good lately...
I followed the instructions, following is the actions taken and the response from my PC:

*netsh int ip reset reset.log press enter* "The following command was not found:
int ip reset.log"

*netsh winsock reset catalog press enter*
Successful

*nbtstat -r press enter*
nbtstat -r is not recognized as an internal or external command, operable program or batchfile

*nbtstat -RR press enter*
 nbtstat -RR is not recognized as an internal or external command, operable program or batchfile

*ipconfig /flushdns press enter* 
windows ip configuratio
successfully flushed the DNS Resolver Cache

*restart pc*

I will get you the txt file soon


----------

